# The Conjuring Music Box



## Jack Mac

Here are a few pics of 'The Conjuring' music box I made for my Halloween display this year. It is a quick prototype that I will use for reference when I make the final working music box. It is made out of a mix of scrap balsa and basswood as well as poplar that I had laying around my study. I didn't bother adding a lot of detail in the paint job or painting the back three panels because it will not be visible. It is not perfect but should work nicely for my display with the music playing on loop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like it - very pretty!


----------



## Hairazor

So I _was_ wrong about it being a wishing well! I must say it makes a great music box, nice work!


----------



## fick209

I like it, nice work!


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks! I have it set up with the music running now and the AtmosfearFX Ghostly little girl playing on a makeshift screen and I have to say it is very creepy. I wonder how many TOT's will make it to the front door? LOL


----------



## Jack Mac

Here is a pic of the way I had the music box setup on Halloween. Even those not familiar with the movie really liked it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a nice little scene you've created.


----------



## nimblemonkey

very creative use of static props and projection- I like scenes like this one. nice job.


----------



## Mattimus

I bet there were some scared TOTers that night. Wonderful scene.


----------



## scareme

That is so cool. When you are not using it for Halloween, do you keep it locked in a trunk with lots of chains around it? I'm not sure I would leave it in the house. Maybe the garage.


----------



## Copchick

Jack Mac - I really like how this came out and how you displayed it. Really cool!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Omg that's awesome! Where did you get this?!! I want one so badly!!


----------



## RandalB

Take My Money!

It's that good...

RandalB


----------



## Jack Mac

Wow, thank you guys for your kind words, I appreciate it. Scareme you're too funny, I currently have it in my study next to two work in progress for this years Halloween display. I'll be using Halstaff's boards that will allow them to have random movement.

musicbox_zpsd19e8bc2.mp4 Video by JackMac70 | Photobucket

Graveyard Ghost, this was made the weekend before Halloween as a last minute project. I made it out of poplar boards you can get at Home Depot and just sculpted the clown head out of Sculpey clay and then painted it with acrylics.


----------



## Copchick

Oh my God! I love it more hearing the music and seeing it sitting with the doll and bear. Awesomely creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The contrast between the music and the props really sells the scene.


----------



## deadSusan

I agree with everyone...very creepy! Poor bear.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Great looking prop . Very nice clown head sculpt .


----------

